# Ya'll gonna be outta bizness soon - No buckets No saws needed



## PJM (Jun 6, 2013)

Incredible that no one was injured - but I was secretly hoping so the whole time. Or at least something that would prevent these morons from reproducing....

[video=youtube_share;upKu5jo4Occ]http://youtu.be/upKu5jo4Occ[/video]


----------



## jrider (Jun 6, 2013)

Used car for sale...runs great!


----------



## greendohn (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm guessing them idiots are South of the Ohio River?? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Jun 6, 2013)

What? Ya'll never seen an East Texas tree co in action? I think I might know those guys from Ike, figured that car would have given up the ghost by now.


----------



## old_soul (Jun 6, 2013)

even the tree just laughed at those clowns. unbelievable..........


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Jun 6, 2013)

Playing devil's advocate, I think if they wouldn't have had that donut spare on the front they would have had better traction. Other than that, maybe a bigger chain, do ya think?


----------



## StrataTree (Jun 6, 2013)

Oh come on! Don't give up now you almost got it! I don't understand what part of the car they're tryin to remove though....

Oh wait! They're tree guys, not mechanics!

That tree ain't goin no where! Or is it just a limb they're tryin to get out..

How in the world did those guys get the rope(chain)in the tree? That would be a great video too, I'm sure!

Thanks for sharing, educational.


----------



## KrayzKajun (Jun 6, 2013)

Thats a redneck frame straightener oke:


----------



## miko0618 (Jun 6, 2013)

that's how we do it


----------



## k5alive (Jun 6, 2013)

Just makes ya wonder how many times they did this and it worked. :crazy1:


----------



## StrataTree (Jun 6, 2013)

Sooo...where's the guy in the car(and the car)gonna go when he succeeds!?!


----------



## ClimbMIT (Jun 7, 2013)

This looks like the making of a Jackass episode! I hope to God these guys don't call themselves tree guys?!


----------



## B Harrison (Jun 7, 2013)

The guys standing around have to be in the trunk for counter weight, gosh they are real amateurs not using counterweights. I bet they didn't have the rope high enough either, looks like only 50% up the tree.


----------



## ozzy42 (Jun 8, 2013)

KrayzKajun said:


> Thats a redneck frame straightener oke:



LOL I confess to actually straightening a few rear fraim rails out in such a manner on my old circle track car.Of course we chained down low on an old stump beside the shop.

On my old coil spring bomber ,the rear frame rails [past the spring perches ,to the rear bumper] had to remain stock,no box tubing replacement after crashes.Nothing that affected the suspension points ,just the rear of the car
A 3/8 chain and an 8-10 ft run at full throttle was just what the doc ordered most of the time.
Oh yea,wise to put your 5point on and tighten the #### out of the belts.

Yep,good times.


----------



## capetrees (Jun 10, 2013)

B Harrison said:


> The guys standing around have to be in the trunk for counter weight, gosh they are real amateurs not using counterweights. I bet they didn't have the rope high enough either, looks like only 50% up the tree.



You're thinking the way I am. Look at the positives;

Front wheel drive car. Couldn't do anything like that with a rear drive right? 
Numerous people onsite. Just in case of injury.
Obviously toothless driver. Takes away the potential for injury to the dental work.
Only thing missing was a ladder. 

Next time, they've learned to have a bigger chain, a ladder and additional people in the trunk for counterwieight. Those things alone spell success in the future! 

Live and learn my friends!!


----------



## buzz sawyer (Jun 10, 2013)

capetrees said:


> You're thinking the way I am. Look at the positives;
> 
> Front wheel drive car. *Couldn't do anything like that with a rear drive right? *Numerous people onsite. Just in case of injury.
> Obviously toothless driver. Takes away the potential for injury to the dental work.
> ...



You can - just have to hook the chain on the front drive in reverse - and the driver will be able to see the tree coming down on the car.


----------



## capetrees (Jun 10, 2013)

See? We're learning more and more as we discuss the video. I'm just so mad I spent all that money on saws, ropes, chippers and trucks. I wish this video was up sooner!!


----------



## miko0618 (Jun 10, 2013)

we did a big pine the other day. built a 90' tall ramp. backed the chipper up til it fell off. it chipped the whole tree in 5 minutes. even ground the stump!


----------



## capetrees (Jun 10, 2013)

Way to go!!
:jester:


----------



## buzz sawyer (Jun 10, 2013)

miko0618 said:


> we did a big pine the other day. built a 90' tall ramp. backed the chipper up til it fell off. it chipped the whole tree in 5 minutes. even ground the stump!



And you mulched the whole neighborhood in the process.


----------



## capetrees (Jun 11, 2013)

I think we're coming to the complete definition of serendipity, finding more good in an action than expected. These guys should be commended for opening our eyes.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Jun 11, 2013)

Perfect


----------



## ropensaddle (Jun 17, 2013)

Wonder why I kept rootin fur that tree  I think I met their kin down here 
Trans-am tree service!


----------



## PJM (Jun 17, 2013)

ropensaddle said:


> Wonder why I kept rootin fur that tree  I think I met their kin down here
> Trans-am tree service!


Boy Sally Field sure let herself go. Someone needs to tell old Buford and Junior that the bandit is hiding out back by the pool.


----------



## eert (Jun 20, 2013)

*ummmmmmmmmmmmm*

That was wrong on so many different levels...
Trees + crack do not mix!!

Can someone please explain to me what the huck they expected to achieve here?
...HOLY COWABUNGA, THAT KID ON THE BIKE!!! THE CAR IS GOING TO KILL YOU KID MOVE!!!!!!!
That was really intense i dont understand what they where trying to even do, they didn't even have a chainsaw (THANK GOD).
I mean honestly could you imagine that rope breaking and cutting all there heads off, lets not even think about how short the rope was....
ohh hang on what the hell, they where only trying to get a small limb off?? why are the clapping... what is this!!!! 

my brain hurts.


----------



## eert (Jun 20, 2013)

sgreanbeans said:


> Perfect



...nice PPE, some work could do that younger lady good.


----------



## Stayalert (Jun 24, 2013)

my fav part is at 2:41....oh, oh, oh, oh, almost!

Great stuff!!!


----------



## pbtree (Jun 26, 2013)

Unbelievable.... :msp_scared:


----------



## blades (Jun 26, 2013)

Naw had nothing to do with getting tree work done, just some good ole boys makin a stretch limo redneck style


----------



## bulletholebobby (Jun 29, 2013)

that could have been a lucrative way to take trees down then cash for clunkers happened and really dried up the used car market. Pretty much eliminate the profit in that method.


----------



## discounthunter (Jul 3, 2013)

wow!.that was great. i liked the pep talks in between each attempt.

i would play santa and that night leave a nice WT or mini mack on their porch that night. let the games begin!,lol.


----------



## old CB (Jul 3, 2013)

I've seen all the standards--James the narcoleptic and all that--but this ranks with the all-time greats. There's multiple layers of greatness here.

What's the old saying--doing the same thing repeatedly and expecting a different result?


----------

